
SpaceX says 2 have paid for a mission around the moon in 2018 - cletusw
https://twitter.com/NPR/status/836326414156763140
======
cletusw
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302)

